# [SOLVED] Problems with SFC and DISM



## Phantowm

Hello!

I performed an SFC scan today and the result was there are some corrupted files that cannot be "fixed" according to the command prompt.

I then decided to turn to DISM, in an elevated command prompt, so that SFC can fix the files. It told me that DISM failed, no operation was taken, with an error code of 0x80240021.

I searched for a possible solution and found this command: *chkdsk /r*.
I decided not to progress any further since I have no knowledge of this.












I thought it is a more wise thing to hear any suggestions from a more experienced life form. I wonder if this is something I should worry about since this whole idea just came out of my mind.


Commands used(in the following order):
*sfc /scannow*
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth*
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*


----------



## TexasBandit

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

You can run "Chkdsk /r" , the command will run when you restart. The hard drive is always in use when your system is running. The hard drive enqueue is released when you reboot your system allowing the command to execute before Windows comes up. If Chkdsk doesn't clear the issue, then you can run "sfc /scannow".

Hope this helps ...


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

I ran the process, didn't come up with any output so I decided to do another SFC scan. It seems I still have corrupt files.


----------



## TexasBandit

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

I am not familiar with AMD processors, but the error may not be a critical one or this could be file that is replaced if it is in error. How is your computer running at this point?


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Computer is perfectly stable. And I do not use an AMD processor.


----------



## TexasBandit

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Glad to hear things are stable. The reason I assumed you are using an AMD processor was because of messages like the one below from your CBS.zip output:

CBS SQM: Upload callback called with file path: C:\Windows\servicing\sqm\PackageChangeBegin_Package_for_KB3006137~31bf3856ad364e35~amd64~~6.3.1.1_0_std.sqm, status: 0x800b0109, HTTP response: 500

It certainly references AMD here. A thank you would have been nice.


----------



## MPR

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/sfc-scannow-returns-errors-940953.html#post5944025

Try running SFC Fix as referenced in the post above then run SFC /SCANNOW again.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*



MPR said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/sfc-scannow-returns-errors-940953.html#post5944025
> 
> Try running SFC Fix as referenced in the post above then run SFC /SCANNOW again.



Here it is:













Code:


SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-03-08 07:48:40.437
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
FIXED: Performed DISM repair on file Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB of version 6.3.9600.17415.




SUMMARY: No corruptions were detected.
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-03-08 08:16:48.507
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Hello,

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:


Code:


cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"


Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Hello Mr. Go The Power, we meet once again =)



Code:


SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-03-10 21:17:22.070
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\pc\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB

Successfully copied file C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.17415_none_95dd5540d57f8c01\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.3.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 2 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-03-10 21:17:22.726
Script hash: qw8lSTIvutR2ANCPN2kORxPNHQ7SNU0LBmtXqzV5kvU=
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Hello again,

The CBS log looks good now, no more corruptions are being detected.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*

Alright I'm glad to hear that. Thank you, sir. Once again.


----------



## DanMoss

*Re: Problems with SFC and DISM*



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> *SFCFix Script*
> 
> *Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.
> 
> 
> Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
> Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
> Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
> On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
> *Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
> SFCFix will now process the script.
> Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
> *Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.
> 
> *SFC /SCANNOW*
> 
> Right click on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button
> Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
> Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
> Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
> *Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*
> 
> Right click on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button
> Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
> 
> 
> Press *Enter*
> Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
> Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


Hello i got a issue aswell and but with 8.1 on my tablet. i did what you posted and here's the log.




Code:


SFCFix version 2.4.8.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2016-01-27 10:44:43.002
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - x86
Not using a script file.




AutoAnalysis::
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.extensions.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_4cd5048757e34cc6\System.Web.Extensions.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.resources_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_ff1dd351b40c4f64\System.Web.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.applicationservices.resources_31bf3856ad364e35_4.0.9600.18081_zh-cn_907b23f991abd262\System.Web.ApplicationServices.resources.dll
CORRUPT: C:\WINDOWS\winsxs\msil_system.web.mobile.resources_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_4.0.9600.17687_zh-cn_40248e09d06e5d33\System.Web.Mobile.resources.dll


SUMMARY: Some corruptions could not be fixed automatically. Seek advice from helper or sysnative.com.
   CBS & SFC total detected corruption count:     4
   CBS & SFC total unimportant corruption count:  0
   CBS & SFC total fixed corruption count:        0
   SURT total detected corruption count:          0
   SURT total unimportant corruption count:       0
   SURT total fixed corruption count:             0
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.8.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2016-01-27 11:09:05.057
----------------------EOF-----------------------


----------



## Deejay100six

Hi, :wave: and welcome to TSF.

Please re-read what you have quoted.



Go The Power said:


> *Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. *If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.*


----------

